# Ferry Cancellation and Worming



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Has anyone suffered a ferry cancellation and had to get their dog wormed again where the next available ferry would mean the animal would arrive back in the UK after the 120 hour cut off? Probably wouldn't happen if travelling from the French ports, but I can see that happening on the Santander crossing where there aren't nearly as many sailings.


----------

